
Uber CEO reportedly favored rank-and-file layoffs over pay cuts for top execs - leothekim
https://nypost.com/2020/05/13/uber-ceo-reportedly-favored-rank-and-file-layoffs-over-pay-cuts-for-top-execs/
======
rogerkirkness
People: Travis is too wartime and idealistic, let's bring in safe people who
don't rock the boat.

Also people: hired management is amoral and selfish, why don't they lead by
example (like a founder would).

Airbnb: classy, redeeming, well executed. Founder led.

Uber: poorly communicated, abundant leaks, bad PR. Hired guns.

